# Every day Chest workout



## try0007 (Aug 23, 2006)

I need to know that if we work on chest every day..will it get toned? i know the size will not increase but my chest is shapeless.I do have flesh or kinda bulky chest.But all i want to do is make it in shape instead of increasing its size.What should i do? if i exercise it once in a week...it will leed to an increase in the chest size.What should i do?I avoid protein drinks coz i think it makes a fat person or a bulky person more fat.My body fat is 25%.will i be able to tone my chest if i work on it everyday? plz do give in yr answers.Kindly help me out....regARds!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

What you need to know that is a retarded question. Read the sticky's lad


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 23, 2006)

Run around the block a few times and then read the stickies at the top of the training and diet forums.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

try0007 said:


> I need to know that *if we work on chest every day..will it get toned? *i know the size will not increase but my chest is shapeless.I do have flesh or kinda bulky chest.But all i want to do is make it in shape instead of increasing its size.What should i do? if i exercise it once in a week...it will leed to an increase in the chest size.What should i do?I avoid protein drinks coz i think it makes a fat person or a bulky person more fat.My body fat is 25%.will i be able to tone my chest if i work on it everyday? plz do give in yr answers.Kindly help me out....regARds!!!


No but you will  rip the muscle and have to take a month or two off if you train it every day.


----------



## goob (Aug 23, 2006)

The other guys will be able to answer this one properly - they know their stuff.

As for me, I work it everytime as part of my w/o, which is 3-4 times a week, and have got great definition now, a combination of DB/BB bench pressess, incline/ decline  fly's, the pec deck (butterfly) machine at the gym.  Its taken about 6 months, but its what i'm most proud of at the momment.  Definately helped shape it. Its looked even better since I dropped b/f from about 18% to around 14%, which I think you should look into. 
You'll need to work at it, but good luck man.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2006)

You can't tone a muscle. You can increase it's size.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

goob said:


> The other guys will be able to answer this one properly - they know their stuff.
> 
> As for me, I work it everytime as part of my w/o, which is 3-4 times a week, and have got great definition now, a combination of DB/BB bench pressess, incline/ decline fly's, the pec deck (butterfly) machine at the gym. Its taken about 6 months, but its what i'm most proud of at the momment. Definately helped shape it. Its looked even better since I dropped b/f from about 18% to around 14%, which I think you should look into.
> You'll need to work at it, but good luck man.


Are you also retarded. The guy didn't ask if he could work it 3-4 days a week. It's fine to work it three days a week if doing a full body routine as your volume on chest would be real low for that day. He said *everyday* and that would lead to total CNS burnout.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

try0007 said:


> I need to know that if we work on chest every day..will it get toned? i know the size will not increase but my chest is shapeless.I do have flesh or kinda bulky chest.But all i want to do is make it in shape instead of increasing its size.What should i do? if i exercise it once in a week...it will leed to an increase in the chest size.What should i do?I avoid protein drinks coz i think it makes a fat person or a bulky person more fat.My body fat is 25%.will i be able to tone my chest if i work on it everyday? plz do give in yr answers.Kindly help me out....regARds!!!


 
Push-ups may be ok...but even with just a push-up routine I wouldn't train anymore than every other day.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 23, 2006)

no it won't the most you should train it is 1-2x's a week top's  gettingrid of it will be mostly diet and cardio  so go to the D&N forum and start reading the stickies.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 23, 2006)

based on an article on T-nation you can work a muscle every day...up to 14 times a week...it was called "perfect 10 training"  You don't do it forever and it's for bringing up lagging body parts.  Some of the sessions might be like 2 sets of 25...and that would be it...you also wouldn't change anything about your current workout schedule either.  You had to get into foam rolling and ice/heat massage too if I'm not mistaken...it looked very time consuming.  

I don't feel like looking up the article...but it had some interesting points and it laid out the program for you to do in detail...


----------



## mike456 (Aug 23, 2006)

diet, for tone


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

kenwood said:


> no it won't the most you should train it is 1-2x's a week top's  gettingrid of it will be mostly diet and cardio  so go to the D&N forum and start reading the stickies.


 
Drop and give me 25 for talking back son!


----------



## kenwood (Aug 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Drop and give me 25 for talking back son!



i wasn't referring to your post. i was talking about his questions


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i wasn't referring to your post. i was talking about his questions


 
Ok make it 15...


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2006)

You cannot shape your chest.  Sorry to say, but the shape of a muscle is genetic.

Getting toned is about losing body fat or gaining muscle mass; in essence, you are trying to decrease your body fat percentage.  A combination of both is desireable.

Your thoughts on protein drinks are so off base it's ridiculous.  You need to do some basic reading.  There is no one food that makes a person fat, it's a problem of overeating.  Granted, there are foods which have unfavorable effects on the endocrine system, i.e. your hormones, but protein shakes are not one of them.

Start by reading the stickies here.  You may even consider buying a book or two on the subject if you are serious about it.  You need some rudimentary knowledge.


----------



## jcote (Aug 24, 2006)

.


"Toning"....that's like saying I want to build "lean" muscle, like there is such a thing as fatty muscles.


----------

